
Startup Makes Batteries That Charge in 30 Seconds - SQL2219
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-09/25/storedot-molecules-will-change-technology
======
SQL2219
[http://www.store-dot.com/#!flashbattery-for-electric-
vehicle...](http://www.store-dot.com/#!flashbattery-for-electric-vehicle/c4s6)

